# Update after a long absence



## Barbara* (Feb 22, 2016)

Joined last year I think it was then life got involved and I forgot all about Talk Budgies until my youngest budgie hit breeding age!

So I am wondering what too do about the new situation. I am thinking of moving Arwen back in with the cockatiels so the other two will stop fighting however Darwin looks so sad about this I really am hesitant too remove Arwen especially since he is always at her side. Also poor little Arwen hurt her foot and hasn't been feeling well all week.

Then again the little Snowy budgie might just be feeling sorry for her and needs his own girl too talk too.

Oh, and its moulting time again so those quills are back.












































Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Barbara,

I've moved your thread into General Budgie Talk out of "Introductions". This is not an introductory thread and when you post in that forum, the thread must be approved before it becomes visible which is why you did not see the thread after posting. The next thread you posted asking why this one wasn't visible has been deleted. Since you've been away for a year, I'd recommend you re-read the Site Guidelines and How-To-Guides again.

Your budgies are very cute and I'm confused by your post and which birds are now together. :question:

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

I'd like to suggest you remove the dowel perches from the cage and replace them with natural wood perches of varying diameters in order to prevent pressure sores.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html*


----------



## Barbara* (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok please just remove this thread. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We don't remove threads but I can close the thread for you. *


----------

